# red for lead a fair swap in SA



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I visited an angry sea this morning before dawn and despite the seemingly endless roar of rolling dumpers, small but dangerous to all floaty things, i decided to seek entry. The sea was annoyed but let me in upright but drenched and camouflaged with weed. Things always seem bigger and scarier in the dark and i think this time they actually were. I anchored up only to be un-anchored by the angry sea. My designated weak link was removed by the steep swell and i was adrift with the anchor rendered useless. Here now so use it. Drift baits! Didn't work like i had read about and alas my couple of hours passed and i had to seek exit without a single run, if you rule out thieving squid. I tightened my sphincter and drove my outback toward the roar. Plan is get perpendicular to the swell and go for it, jumping ship just before the dumper lifts the back in an effort to toss me sideways and out of the angry sea. After getting safely to shore with the rising sun it didn't seem too bad afterall. But no fish. So after work I once again visited the angry sea armed with left over bait and the heads of thieving squid. I had repaired my weak link, now strong enough to hold in an angry sea. You won't get my anchor again, i smiled. Now let me in! In I go for the price of a soaking and transporting a yak load of weed to deeper water. It was bright and I felt good. No dark scary things but the sun was setting. Out to a wee spot dubbed the ledge (by me) after a recce on a low tide, a bright sun and Polaroids. Over with the anchor and burley, bait and wait. Watched as targets appeared and left, burley bait and wait and then it happens...zzzzzzzzzz. It's my drug of choice, if you exclude wine. A particularly feisty red joined me for tea. The sun was just fading and i made the decision to leave while I was ahead. But the sea had other plans. It would not let me go. It held on to my anchor. Despite my protestations, i couldn't win the tug of war. The sea shouted the lead for the red!. If you let me out i shouted back. Go and i did.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Brilliant report Geoff 

A well earned red.

Your a poet and you didn't even know it :lol:

PS. that wasn't you looking to launch last evening / night was it ? 
There was also another yellow yakker further along looking out to sea.

Steve


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Would call that fish a well deserved red Geoff, liked your perseverance mate


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Zilch said:


> Brilliant report Geoff
> 
> A well earned red.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, I did consider launching Monday evening but my cautious gene kicked in.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Richo.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Geoff on getting out in those conditions. Just reward too. 
Have you got a bungy cord connection between your anchor float and your kayak ? That is usually pretty effective in absorbing swell and preventing the anchor dragging in wavy conditions. Also a break-a-way system where you connect your anchor to the anchor cord ? These two things should ensure (1) the anchor holds and (2) you can always (almost always) get your anchor back if its snagged on the bottom. I can post pics if that helps. I'd also recommend a system of storing your rods on the deck or below the deck for when you come back it. Its very easy to roll a kayak in those condition and break or loose fishing rods.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

solatree said:


> Well done Geoff on getting out in those conditions. Just reward to.
> Have you got a bungy cord connection between your anchor float and your kayak ? That is usually pretty effective in absorbing swell and preventing the anchor dragging in wavy conditions. Also a break-a-way system where you connect your anchor to the anchor cord ? These two things should ensuret (1) the anchor holdse and (2t you can always (almost always) get your anchor back if its snagged on the bottom. I can post pics if that helps. I'd also recommend a system of storing your rods on the deck or below the deck for when you come back it. Its very easy to roll a kayak in those condition and break or loose fishing rods.


Thanks Andrew I have been meaning to upgrade my system and now I will. No bungy although i have occasionally used one in the past but my designated weak link that i refer to is the breakaway system that got broken away in the morning by sharp swell. My anchor then hung/dragged upside down A bungy would have helped here. I had repaired this breakaway with stronger nylon prior to launch that evening but my bungy was not in my storage box. As it turns out too strong for me to break!! No matter which direction I pulled the anchor it was solid. Sincere thanks for the offer of photos but no need. I see Chris has previously posted pretty good example with photos. My next upgrade will follow his lead. If you have ideas about storing rods flat on a hobie I would be interested. I really haven't got my head around that one.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report Geoff and nice red! Shame about the anchor though. I quite often spend a bit of time going back and forth trying to dislodge it but when the conditions are choppy it is no fun. If you have the folding grapnel style, is the rope tied to the neck with something which will break easy enough. Often once the main rope or chain breaks away from the neck of the anchor it will pull away as you are then pulling from the bottom.



Zilch said:


> There was also another yellow yakker further along looking out to sea.
> 
> Steve


'Twas me Steve, I checking wether to launch there or a bit further south but the breakers were about the same (secretly I was putting in a good word with King Neptune). Maybe I should work on my tan if I am starting to look a bit 'yellow' :lol:



solatree said:


> I'd also recommend a system of storing your rods on the deck or below the deck for when you come back it. Its very easy to roll a kayak in those condition and break or loose fishing rods.


Ahh yes, truer words hath never been spoken... has I have found out again. Jeez I am a slow learner.

Cheers 
Bob


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Jon, I will look into the tube option. Have you got photos?

Rockster, yep, the weak link was nylon attaching the anchor rope to neck. I strengthened it after breaking away in the morning, just strengthened it too much i think. Upshot is the reef is that bit more complex.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

All the challenges and we just keep on going back.
nice fish Geoff.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> If you have ideas about storing rods flat on a hobie I would be interested. I really haven't got my head around that one.


A couple of options to consider Geoff - both require you taking off the reels (if you don't want to risk them being dunked that is) and putting them into a dry bag.
(1) For my Hobie Sport, I have a section of 75mm storm water poly pipe - one end plugged with some pool noodle, the other with a removable end cap (ie not glued) making a rod tube (I can post photos if you are interested). I have 3 piece rods so my tube is about 3 ft long. I can fit both rods inside this rod tube. If you have one piece rods, your tube would need to be longer but could have a smaller diameter - mine fits ok on the sport in the cargo area (although it sticks out the back a bit). If your tube is longer but narrower because you have 1 piece rods, you could put it on one of the paddle keepers on the side of the kayak. You can also buy a rod tube with zip ends from places like Rays Outdoors, for not much money.
(2) The other option is to fit a Hobie horizontal rod holder (or similar) see http://binksmarine.com.au/store/hobie/2 ... -h72021060 . You could probably make a DIY version - I think Railblaza does something similar but IMHO they are relatively costly compared to Hobie accessories these days.

I generally use my Mission Catch 390 when conditions are rough - and can fit my rods (when they broken down) inside the front hatch and that is what I tend to do - The catch 390 is good going out through the surf and good coming back in - so the third option is to buy another kayak which handles rough condition well and which has capacity to store rods and reel below deck.

Hope these ideas help


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

solatree said:


> I generally use my Mission Catch 390 when conditions are rough - and can fit my rods (when they broken down) inside the front hatch and that is what I tend to do - The catch 390 is good going out through the surf and good coming back in - so the third option is to buy another kayak which handles rough condition well and which has capacity to store rods and reel below deck.
> 
> Hope these ideas help


Thanks again Andrew. You are a constant source of info. The last option is on the cards. I bought a pretty decent boat about two years ago which i just dont use so up for sale. Another yak and hopefully a caravan will replace it.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Used for smoking snook hehehe


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

A well deserved fish for the perseverance and fun report Geoff. You had better luck than I did on Tuesday but the fish must've known you were a bard


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris, if being a bard helps me catch fish I'm willing to give it a go. I did enjoy the adventure. I also could see a yellow yak and two others a bit south of were I was and wondered was it you?


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

salticrak said:


> what do ya do with all that weed Geoffrey? ;-)


Use it to hide from the grey gang.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It might've been, Geoff. As to the weed, maybe you got a fish because you were camouflaged


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Geoff 
That is a hard earned Snapper alright.

Here is a link to how I setup the rods on the Outback, 2 parts to the post.
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=46893&hilit=+hobie+outback
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=46894&hilit=+hobie+outback
Hope it is of some use.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for lots of ideas for storage of rods. Gives me plenty to work on. P.s. I went for walk tonight and the angry sea has settled. Fantastic evening. Hope there were a few yaks out and the fishing was good.

I have tried rotating it but failed. Best to stand on your head for viewing.


----------

